# Single Coil 24mm RDTA (not Advocado)



## stephen.johnson2 (24/3/17)

Hi,

Can you guys suggest a 24mm RDTA that i can do a single coil build?

Serpent Mini style deck, but 24mm

Thanks


----------



## Amir (24/3/17)

There's the serpent RDTA but that's 22mm... It's an awesome piece of gear tho. I got one recently and it's blissful flavor all the way.


----------



## Spydro (26/3/17)

I have all three version of the 24mm Merlin Mini by Augvape, and I rate them higher than my 25mm Serpent's. 
Not the same deck as the Serpent, but one that works even better for me as they have never leaked like the Serpents can and do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (26/3/17)

+1 for the Merlin Mini , only tank I'm using at the moment ......


----------



## kev mac (27/3/17)

Not


stephen.johnson2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you guys suggest a 24mm RDTA that i can do a single coil build?
> 
> ...


Not sure it is 24 or 25 but the Engine Nano looks like a winner, I suggest a look-see.


----------



## daniel craig (27/3/17)

kev mac said:


> Not
> 
> Not sure it is 24 or 25 but the Engine Nano looks like a winner, I suggest a look-see.


If flavor is what you looking for, I would say the Merlin Mini is better than the Engine Nano. I would still use my engine nano because of its capacity and the fact that it can't leak but just comparing the flavor, the Merlin Mini beats it.


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (27/3/17)

Spydro said:


> I have all three version of the 24mm Merlin Mini by Augvape, and I rate them higher than my 25mm Serpent's.
> Not the same deck as the Serpent, but one that works even better for me as they have never leaked like the Serpents can and do.
> 
> View attachment 89548



Thanks all, but i am specifically looking for and RDTA as i tend to get airlocks in my RTA's which cause dry hits....or leaks if i wick to loose.

I enjoy my limitless combo, which i can turn to make the juice flow onto the cotton.....this is what i am looking for. Single coil as i enjoy chunky coils, which tend to ramp up faster on a single coil build if i vape between 60-70 W. Sorry i know i am fussy

thanks


----------



## Amir (27/3/17)

stephen.johnson2 said:


> Thanks all, but i am specifically looking for and RDTA as i tend to get airlocks in my RTA's which cause dry hits....or leaks if i wick to loose.
> 
> I enjoy my limitless combo, which i can turn to make the juice flow onto the cotton.....this is what i am looking for. Single coil as i enjoy chunky coils, which tend to ramp up faster on a single coil build if i vape between 60-70 W. Sorry i know i am fussy
> 
> thanks



Try the limitless plus rdta. It's a dual coil coil velocity style deck but it does come with a ceramic plug to allow single coil builds. I can't say much for single coil mode as I havent used it that way but it does work well in dual coil mode.


----------



## Spydro (27/3/17)

stephen.johnson2 said:


> Thanks all, but i am specifically looking for and RDTA as i tend to get airlocks in my RTA's which cause dry hits....or leaks if i wick to loose.
> 
> I enjoy my limitless combo, which i can turn to make the juice flow onto the cotton.....this is what i am looking for. Single coil as i enjoy chunky coils, which tend to ramp up faster on a single coil build if i vape between 60-70 W. Sorry i know i am fussy
> 
> thanks



IMO there is never a need to apologize for knowing what you want and sticking to that pursuit. 

I'm at a loss with the endless airlock issues so many folks in SA seem to have with a wide range of gear. Especially when I've never had them a single time with much of the same gear being complained about them in. Why I've jokingly called it operator error while trying to offer some possible causes (the joking maybe was not appreciated by those having the issues though). 

Also, leaks can be a problem with any rebuildable atty if their design lends to it, whether they are a so called RTA, RDTA or RDA. Might be from loose or otherwise improper wicking, their air flow design, their coil placement design, etc. Most problematic of mine were certain chimney tanks, while other chimney tanks (like the Merlin Mini's) are not. Even my beloved Avo's could leak with loose wicking, and some in SA had airlock issues with them with too tight of wicking. Mine suffer neither with how I decided to wick them (that doesn't follow the early hyped way).

Back in my mech tube mod days I used flow control RTA's in tanks designed for carto's. My top shelf gear was the By Leo Sophia RTA's in VapourArt SnP and Kir Fanis tanks. I made the NR-R-NR coils for the Sophia's as big as I could fit in their ceramic cups, adjusted the flow control for my DLH's and they worked quite well with no issues at all. But I soon became far more demanding what I expect out of my gear. So that gear hasn't been able to get it done for me for years now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (29/3/17)

Spydro said:


> IMO there is never a need to apologize for knowing what you want and sticking to that pursuit.
> 
> I'm at a loss with the endless airlock issues so many folks in SA seem to have with a wide range of gear. Especially when I've never had them a single time with much of the same gear being complained about them in. Why I've jokingly called it operator error while trying to offer some possible causes (the joking maybe was not appreciated by those having the issues though).
> 
> ...



Thanks a million, someone mentioned the King Of Flavor Tank but im not keen on that plug fill method.....perhaps ill get one to test out.

http://www.hopnvape.com/kof/


----------

